# Severe Abdominal Pain and Swollen Vagina



## Scribbl3

Hi,I am new to all this and have recently been told I have IBS, but I am not sure about the diagnosis. It all started when one day last year I fell to my knees with severe stomach cramps and my family watched in horror as the blood drained from my face. Ever since I have lower right stabbing pains, some constipation and gas but also severe tiredness which is affecting my life/work and to top that off I have a swollen right vagina for which i was given some cream. The cream and tablets arent working and i am frustrated as my doc seems to think i'm over reacting when i cant even sleep or move or go out.No one in my family has IBS, especially this bad and I have had 2 ultrasound scans which were clear to check my ovaries and for anything abnormal. I am thinking of asking to be referred to a GYN to check my swelling a down there and want to know is this normal??? Are there any other tests I can ask for to get done as 2 scans wont detect much. Any advice?


----------



## Scribbl3

Is it normal to have vaginal pain and swelling along with IBS and if so how do you treat your pain? Also my vagina has tightened on the right also which i think is caused by the lower right abdominal pain?


----------



## Cheshire Kat

Swelling/bloating/pain/tenderness of the abdominal and/or anal area is common with IBS/IBD. But to the best of my own knowledge vaginal pain/swelling is not commonly related to IBS.It could be a simple urinary tract infection, even a yeast infection, but has anyone mentioned the possibility of Vulvodynia? I understand that it can be an exquisitely painful condition, and not something that many GPs would be experienced with. Get yourself to an OB/GYN and ask.More info: http://www.nva.org/whatIsVulvodynia.html


----------



## BQ

I would definitely get a referral to a GYN. Also if you do not like your regular Dr. ... by all means... look for another.


----------



## Reverie

Hi, i don't think they're linked however i suspect hormones can make IBS symptoms much worse.I also get abdominal pain and my vagina area hurts sometimes like it feels small shocks of pain. It also feels swollen and the area gets sore from just underwear fabric not sitting comfortably etc... This i believe is from ovulation. It seems to happen around the right time for me which is in between my period, usually a week or 2 after. However you say the swelling is just on your right... it may be some kind of infection i suppose, i'm not very informed about this so i can't say. Best to get it professionally checked because it is such a big issue. With my IBS symptoms i know my main regret is not doing something about it sooner when it wasn't as bad as it is now and i may have been able to reverse some of the damage i may have done while i wasn't aware of how to control it properly.


----------

